# Humminbird Internal GPS ?



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Where is the antenna located, is it on the top like the old ones o ri heard that it is located in screen?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's inside the unit. Does not stick up like a stubby antenna like the older units. You can't see it at all.


----------

